
Why figuring out what’s behind a big gender paradox won’t be easy (2018) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/gender-differences-in-personality-are-bigger-in-egalitarian-countries/
======
jklinger410
This is only a paradox if you believe that society dictates gender expression,
and not the other way around.

~~~
waffleguy
Hmm, we should probably get the terminology worked out. Sexuality seems more
appropriate than gender. For most of history (the only exception is the last
10-20 years) gender could be considered concrete since it was a synonym for
sex. Sexuality is by definition fluid and changing.

